# Possible lame-ass movie coming next year?



## Reaver (Dec 13, 2012)

Has anyone seen the Pacific Rim trailer? It's basically the story elements of Voltron, Mobile Suit Gundam, Robotech, Ultraman and Shogun Warriors all smashed together into a giant ball of shit and presented to you with big explosions and shiny special effects. So in other words, it'll probably be a box office smash. Parents can expect toys and video games to hit stores before the movie even hits theaters.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 13, 2012)

I don't know. I kinda like it. Just one thing throws me off. Was that the voice of GLaDOS? That's kinda distracting.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 13, 2012)

Aren't you just a ray of sunshine, Reaver.

It seems to be, well, a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters. This is a formula the Japanese have been using for decades now, and it's certainly not a _bad _formula, or wouldn't be so popular over there. Frankly I'm surprised it took this long for an American version to show up.

It's much too early to tell if it's good or bad or just mediocre, though.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 13, 2012)

Del Toro has a good rep and hasn't made a movie I've really hated so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt for the moment.  Doesn't look terrible like the Superman trailer.  Still, it's a movie I'll wait for reviews to come out before I spend money on a ticket.


----------



## Penpilot (Dec 14, 2012)

They had me at giant robot... hahha. One of my great weaknesses giant robots. I will watch even if it gets terrible reviews... then I'll bitch about it.


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm actually quite excited about this.  Why?

1.  It's got giant robots.
2.  ...fighting giant monsters.
3.  It's not ironic.  
4.  It's by Del Toro who has a pretty decent reputation and was once slated to direct "The Hobbit."  He did "Pan's Labyrinth" which I think is a great, unique movie.

I wouldn't pre-judge just based on the trailer.  Who knows, maybe it won't be good, but I wouldn't write it off just yet.


----------



## CupofJoe (Dec 14, 2012)

But lets face it... its a cgi retake on a 1960s Toho "Godzilla vs ..." movie without all the rights issues...
It will be terrible and I will love it!!! [while missing the man in the rubber suit from the original films and complaining about the fraction of a second editing that seems to be ubiquitous]


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 14, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> Del Toro has a good rep and hasn't made a movie I've really hated so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt for the moment.



There's that, too. Del Toro is awesome.



CupofJoe said:


> But lets face it... its a cgi retake on a 1960s Toho "Godzilla vs ..." movie without all the rights issues...



I was actually thinking "clone of a clone of Neon Genesis Evangelion."

Though, I could swear I've seen that rocket punch somewhere before, but I can't place it.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 15, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> Del Toro has a good rep and hasn't made a movie I've really hated so I'll give it the benefit of the doubt for the moment. * Doesn't look terrible like the Superman trailer.*  Still, it's a movie I'll wait for reviews to come out before I spend money on a ticket.



  How does the Superman trailer look "terrible" exactly?


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 15, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> How does the Superman trailer look "terrible" exactly?



Nothing happens, quick cuts, "From the Director of Sucker Punch", and just generally left me with no desire to see the movie.  As a fan of comic books in general, Man of Steel is not one of the movies I'm looking forward to in 2013.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 15, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> Nothing happens, quick cuts, "From the Director of Sucker Punch", and just generally left me with no desire to see the movie.  As a fan of comic books in general, Man of Steel is not one of the movies I'm looking forward to in 2013.



You have a bizarre way of looking at things. And of course nothing happens. That's what trailers DO. Its just a sample of the film's tone and atmosphere. Which is EPIC.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 15, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> You have a bizarre way of looking at things. And of course nothing happens. That's what trailers DO. Its just a sample of the film's tone and atmosphere. Which is EPIC.



In good trailers, something does happen and then it stops which entices the viewer to want to see how it ends.  That's when you buy the ticket.  I recall people having similar feelings about 'Superman Returns' when that came out and my thoughts were equal to the ones I have now so I'm not terribly worried about it.  In other movie news, 'A Dame To Kill For' will be coming out this year and I don't even need a trailer to be happy about that.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 15, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> In good trailers, something does happen and then it stops which entices the viewer to want to see how it ends.  That's when you buy the ticket.  I recall people having similar feelings about 'Superman Returns' when that came out and my thoughts were equal to the ones I have now so I'm not terribly worried about it.  In other movie news, 'A Dame To Kill For' will be coming out this year and I don't even need a trailer to be happy about that.



Entices the viewer to see more? Did you not see Superman breaking the sound barrier? Did you not see Zod? And if that wasn't enough, Superman gets an actual fight scene! How is that not interesting? 

A Dame to Kill For? What is that? It sounds like a weird 50 shades spinoff.


----------



## MadMadys (Dec 15, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> Entices the viewer to see more? Did you not see Superman breaking the sound barrier? Did you not see Zod? And if that wasn't enough, Superman gets an actual fight scene! How is that not interesting?



Too many quick cuts for me to see much of anything and I saw it in IMax.  Most of it was just 'superman doing superman' stuff.  At this point in the character's history, it's rather bland.  Sorry to say.



Mindfire said:


> A Dame to Kill For? What is that? It sounds like a weird 50 shades spinoff.



Never read Sin City?  Or saw the first movie?  What a shame.


----------



## Ankari (Dec 15, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> A Dame to Kill For? What is that? It sounds like a weird 50 shades spinoff.



From a quick Google search, it's the prequel to Sin City.


----------



## tlbodine (Dec 15, 2012)

Of all the trailers shown before The Hobbit when I watched it yesterday, the only one I remembered afterward was Pacific Rim. Del Toro hasn't steered me wrong yet, I think he's one of the most interesting filmmakers working today.  Although I don't like his American films as much as his Spanish-speaking movies.  (Pan's Labyrinth is one of my favorite movies ever, and The Devil's Backbone is really great too).


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm at the point where I like to think I know better than to try to guess at the future quality of a movie based on its trailer, either good or bad. I've seen such predictions go wrong far too many times. 

My great hope for _Man of Steel_ is that Superman will actually be an interesting character for once (a la _Superman II_) rather than a boring, one-note hero with no flaws, a la all the other Superman movies). Which isn't to say that the first Chris Reeves _Superman_ wasn't pretty much a comic book perfectly translated into movie form, and simultaneously proving that making a comic book story with live actors will inevitably be silly. Which _also_ isn't to say that you can't make a movie _about_ comic book characters that isn't a comic book; the first two _X-Men_ movies prove that, among others.


----------



## Mindfire (Dec 15, 2012)

But Superman is _supposed_ to be flawless. At least outwardly. If he's not then he isn't Superman.


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Dec 19, 2012)

As a childhood fan of Robot Jox and all things with giant mechanized combat robots, I will be there on day one without question.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


> I was actually thinking "clone of a clone of Neon Genesis Evangelion."
> 
> Though, I could swear I've seen that rocket punch somewhere before, but I can't place it.



I was thinking NGE too (wow, not often I agree with you ), although in NGE we never actually know where the angels come from...still, rift at the bottom of the ocean seems as likely as anything.

Rocket punch has me thinking of Dai-Guard...which itself was wayyyyy rip-off-y of NGE (although what mecha done in the last 20 years hasn't been in some way? NGE rescued the mecha genre in the 90s). 

Anyway, I'm super excited to see a giant-robot movie that actually looks relatively good. Transformers did not satisfy.


----------



## Zero Angel (Dec 19, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> Too many quick cuts for me to see much of anything and I saw it in IMax.  Most of it was just 'superman doing superman' stuff.  At this point in the character's history, it's rather bland.  Sorry to say.



Just wanted to throw out that it is a reboot if that wasn't clear. They're starting over, so for newbies, it's not "this point in the character's history", but rather the first point in his history.

For me, seeing epic things even from epic characters is always pretty darn awesome. I wanted to stand up and cheer when Superman caught the plane in the last one, and I thought that movie was terrible. To each their own though.


----------



## Black Dragon (Dec 25, 2012)

My guess is that it's supposed to look super cheesy, as an homage to Japanese monster and robot films.  The people involved in making it, however, lead me to believe that it will be good.

Guillermo del Toro is an amazing filmmaker.  And look at the cast:

Charlie Hunnam (Jax from Sons of Anarchy)
Ron Perlman (Clay from Sons of Anarchy, and Hellboy!)
Idris Elba (Stringer Bell from The Wire)

Something tells me that this is going to be loads of fun.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 26, 2012)

I hope you're right BD.


----------



## Shockley (Dec 26, 2012)

It's Del Toro with guys he's worked with before. I have confidence that this will at least be acceptable, and probably awesome.


----------



## Reaver (Dec 26, 2012)

2005's King Kong was Peter Jackson with "guys he'd worked with before" and in my opinion, that movie was the cinematic equivalent of a flaming bag of poop on the front porch. Of course your going to go see what everyone's yelling about but when you get there, odds are you're not going to like what you find.

Am I going to be that guy who goes to see what all the fuss is about? Of course I am. I'm just not going to be the guy who goes running outside willy-nilly and starts stomping it out. I'll err on the side of caution.

In retrospect, perhaps my reaction to Pacific Rim's trailer was a bit overly-critical. My choice of title for this thread follows suit. I think I'll change it a bit.


----------



## danr62 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think it looks like a fun movie to watch.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Dec 27, 2012)

Reaver said:


> 2005's King Kong was Peter Jackson with "guys he'd worked with before" and in my opinion, that movie was the cinematic equivalent of a flaming bag of poop on the front porch.



Meh. I thought it was pretty good. Not a _masterpiece_ or anything but still a fun adventure movie.



> In retrospect, perhaps my reaction to Pacific Rim's trailer was a bit overly-critical.


_
You_, overly-critical? Perish the thought!


----------

